# Like New ........ New To Me Mill



## DavidDobbs (Mar 26, 2014)

Was going this week to pick up a new EZ Boardwalk this week.
Sunday I was trolling Craigslist
and found this one that had just been listed. So after a six hour road trip Sunday evening.
It has only had 5 bands on it. So I am guessing it has sawed maybe 1500 bdft .
I sawed a couple ERC logs with the 5th band today.





Dave

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 6 | Useful 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 26, 2014)

Nice new to you toy !


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 27, 2014)

Very cool! Be sure to do a review for us.


----------



## winters98 (Mar 27, 2014)

get it for a good price?
if someone wanted to get a mill what should they expect to invest?


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 27, 2014)

Congrats David, Man I'm envious of you guys with mills, I would get one in a heartbeat if I had a place/space to operate it, but alas, cant happen in my current situation...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rdnkmedic (Mar 28, 2014)

Nice toy. Just about have my FIL talked into buying a mill. Good times are coming.


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 28, 2014)

Good catch. Congrats.

Ray


----------



## Kevin (Mar 28, 2014)

Awesome! I like the fact that it has an outboard motor and can double as a bass boat. That's handy right there.

Something tells me we're going to start seeing things larger than pot call blanks from you now.


----------



## DavidDobbs (Mar 28, 2014)

Thanks everyone it will be fun
I have sawed a couple ERC logs makes my CSM seem real old sclool.
As far as cost of a small mill this one new would have been about $4800.00
I got a box of 10 new bands also.

Kevin, You should see the wake it makes......lol I was wondering who would see it.

Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gvwp (Mar 28, 2014)

Nice new to you toy Dave! BTW, I LOVE that siding on that garage in the back ground. We just finished running 3800 feet of siding for a cabin in Bedford, IN. Lots of work but it looks nice.


----------



## DavidDobbs (Mar 28, 2014)

Thanks Dave all the houses that I have built for myself & the family have had cedar siding. It is a lot of work. I wouldn't have anything else



Dave


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 28, 2014)

I thought that was the out board de-barker.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

